# Trixie, day 150:)



## EstellaMA (Feb 4, 2011)

April 24th is day 150. Trixie is a purebred Oberhasli. This is her second freshening. Her kid last year was a cute chamoisee buckling. Her rear looks kind of funky in the picture because I trimmed her thighs, tail and back of udder. I couldn't see anything under the winter fluff. She seems to be growing deep as well as having a baby bump off to the right. Hoping there's twins in there this year, she definately looks bigger.









And here's Nemo last Fall, in all his furry winter coat and rut glory. He's Nigerian Dwarf. Same buck that sired her 2011 buckling.


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Trixie, about 6 weeks to go*

she is looking good, keep us posted


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Trixie, about 6 weeks to go*

can't wait to see the cute kids!


----------



## EstellaMA (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: Trixie, about 5 weeks to go*


----------



## MarthaBella (Mar 15, 2012)

*Re: Trixie, about 5 weeks to go*

EstellaMA...We are almost neighbors! I'm in Belfair, WA! This is my first year with goats that are kidding as I bought mine in milk last year. How is Trixie doing? When is she due to kid? She is really pretty...I love Oberhaslis!


----------



## EstellaMA (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: Trixie, about 5 weeks to go*

Hi "neighbor"

She's due April 24th. I really like my Obers. Even as heavily pregnant as she is, she was trying to bounce around like a kid, she gave up really quickly though. I don't know if it's a breed trait or just her, but I love that she'll dart around and bounce with the younger goats. Where as the other adult does just stare at them like they're insane


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Trixie, about 5 weeks to go*

Very nice  Good luck!


----------



## EstellaMA (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: Trixie, about 5 weeks to go*

Got a back view picture while I was outside. The white is bug powder. The little bugs in the grass liked the warmer temps today, so were biting ankles/legs. I sprinkle the powder on the goats along their spine, it helps keep the biting bugs off and they spread it around the grass for me, which helps lessen the teeny tiny bitin bug population in the warmer times.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Trixie, about 5 weeks to go*

I was out with the bug powder too today! Tis the season... What a pretty girl! and this little horned pygmy? ND? in the corner reminds me of a character from the Hercules cartoon movie! TOO CUTE!


----------



## EstellaMA (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: Trixie, about 5 weeks to go*

That's Caviar in the corner, she's pygmy. Shes huge this winter cuz I switched from plain timothy to grass alfalfa mix hay and she gets fat on air. She also may be 2 months pregnant but I cannot tell yet.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Trixie, about 5 weeks to go*

:thumbup: :hi5:


----------



## EstellaMA (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: Trixie, about 5 weeks to go*

Trixie is getting quite round Ignore the muddy looking momma off to the right, it's incredibly soggy out and between her choosing to lay on a soggy spot and her kids jumping on her back, she looks a mess.


----------



## MarthaBella (Mar 15, 2012)

*Re: Trixie, about 3.5 weeks to go*

Is this rain making you as crazy as it is me??? I'm so afraid my Martha will kid out in the rain one cold and nasty night while I'm away for an hour or so...and since it's been raining nearly every night for months around here the chances of that are higher than elsewhere in the country! I hope Trixie has twin girls for you! :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## EstellaMA (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: Trixie, about 3.5 weeks to go*

It's driving me nuts. Just as everything starts drying it starts pouring again. So everything's mush yet again. I'm hoping since the goats are starting to drop their winter woolies that the temp isn't going to drop too much overnight.

I'd actually like there to be a buckling in there, but one of each would be good


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Trixie, about 3.5 weeks to go*

Its the same down here (Southeron Oregon)...its rained so hard this week that everything is flooded. I have a pure black doe who looks a total mess for the exact same fact you stated...her kids won't stop jumping on her back with their muddy feet. And our mud at our one place is red clay. Red on black makes a really messy goat.


----------



## EstellaMA (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: Trixie, about 3.5 weeks to go*

Ugh, poor momma, I feel for her, Buttercup's kids jump on me too. So I come in with soggy hoofprints on my legs, my back too if I end up bending down for whatever reason.

The sun's out today, maybe it'll grace us with it's presence for more than a few hours and things can dry some.


----------



## MarthaBella (Mar 15, 2012)

*Re: Trixie, about 3.5 weeks to go*

I'm sitting here laughing because we live close enough to each other than I know what your weather is doing...sun, rain, sun, clouds, rain, sun, rain, clouds...it's been doing that here all day. I'm sure I'll be getting muddy footprints on me in a week or so after Martha has her kids. :laugh:


----------



## EstellaMA (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: Trixie, about 3.5 weeks to go*

hehe, we lucked out, it only drizzled a little bit today. Wishing Martha an easy kidding


----------



## EstellaMA (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: Trixie, about 3.5 weeks to go*


----------



## EstellaMA (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: Trixie, about 1 week to go*

Trixie's on day 143. I need to redo her haircut. She decided today she's going to be mostly back to her normal in my face attention hog. After 2 months of "don't touch me" it's a nice change. Yes, I know she needs some copper, I think part of her black being rust is winter fur being sun bleached. She's not shedding nearly as hard as the open does are.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Trixie, about 1 week to go*

Looking good.... :thumb:


----------



## EstellaMA (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: Trixie, about 1 week to go*

Day 146


----------



## EstellaMA (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: Trixie, about 1 week to go*

Day 149, yesterday, she finally started to fill her udder and was stuffing her face like mad. She's fuller this morning and hiding out, but not quite there. Pardon the horrid trim, she was being quite figety.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Trixie, about 1 week to go*

She is looking good!


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Trixie, about 1 week to go*

What a big belly! Can't wait to see what she gives to you!!


----------



## EstellaMA (Feb 4, 2011)

Udder's not tight yet, but if I remember correctly she didn't strut last year either. Strong contractions every few minutes.

Heh, yesterday was a gorgeous day, high 70s, sunny. Today, easily 10 degrees plus cooler, overcast, wind is picking up some and drizzling off and on. Go figure


----------



## EstellaMA (Feb 4, 2011)




----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Looking good  Can't wait to see what she has!!!


----------



## EstellaMA (Feb 4, 2011)

Buckling








Doeling


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

So cute!!! Congrats!!!

   :stars: :stars:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...congrats....


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

What sweet little babies!!! Very cute!


----------

